
Let`s store your likes with us - andriixyz
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/likestorage
======
andriixyz
Hello, I did a little social experiment, which will let you know what people
will do if they need to pay for likes. Every day we do a lot of likes. We make
it simple — poke on the screen. And that’s all. But what will happen if you
have to pay for like? It is easy to check by creating a special site where you
need to pay only $0.10 per like. You can even like yourself, and type your
nickname and your website. It is legal :) Let`s store your like!

Website link — [http://www.likestorage.space/](http://www.likestorage.space/)
producthunt —
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/likestorage](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/likestorage)
Mail — likestorage.space@gmail.com Hope you will enjoy :)

